# Young Archer Question



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

An ultramag would be a great bow...

it has a very adjustable cam.5 system and is all around a great bow... it is also very buget forgiving in a land of toys... but also it does not sacrifice quality... you can find out details on this and other hoyt bows and www.hoytusa.com ... also if you have any specific questions do not hesitate to ask...


hope this helps,
Brian Barnes


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Are your kids new to the sport? How old are they? Your son is almost the same height and weight as me...he could prolly shoot a thirty pounder if he practiced.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

All the kids are new to the sport as in Tim started at the beginning of summer. My daughter is 16 and almost 5'10" tall. Her draw is like 31"+ but she has trouble with 20#'s she weighs about 100lbs too (all my kids are thin). My twin boys are 5 years old and want to get involved, but ?? How?? I showed Tim how to shoot (like I know that much :smile: ) I learned 15 years ago  . But, he's fighting the equipment so bad it's just not funny. It really sucks to put an arrow into the red circle and HAVE IT BOUNCE OFF!! He's reading messages along with me and looking at bows and asked if there was anything he shouldn't do? Oh, and our local highschool doesn't have any type of program anybody have suggestions on clubs or anything where he can learn more from somebody who knows something (I'll box his ears later for that  ) ?


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Selil said:


> My son is a 5'6", 100lbs (skinny I know), we measured his draw at 27 inch, the original advice from a pro was to buy him a 20 pound, 25 inch draw PSE bow. It's pretty silly to see him trying to poke holes with that. Tim is highly motivated, practices without prompting every day, and is using horrible equipment.


that is way too light, start with #30-#40 i say


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i would suggest the browning micro adrenaline, alot of adj. good price, and all around great youth bow :wink:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

you mentioned you had other 3 kids, maybe one of them could use the 25# pse.

also, im 5' 8" and have a draw lenght of 27.5, but i think i could even use 27 comfortably. so, i dont think your 5'10" daughter has a DL longer than 28 or 28.5. im a 19 yo male, and im not skinny. i believe girls generally have shorter draw lenghts than men, so better check that out before buying something that wont fit. 

that said, you have a pm...


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I agree with the Micro Adrenaline. If the kid grows out of it, save it, then give it to the next in line.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Mexican 3D said:


> also, im 5' 8" and have a draw lenght of 27.5, but i think i could even use 27 comfortably. so, i dont think your 5'10" daughter has a DL longer than 28 or 28.5. im a 19 yo male, and im not skinny. i believe girls generally have shorter draw lenghts than men, so better check that out before buying something that wont fit.


We measured her at home this morning with a method we got from a Martin Archery DVD. It's comes out at 28.5 inches. Her wingspan finger tip to finger tipi is 70 inches.

I'm getting to the IM's this morning.


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

nilly every persion i know sez the browning micro midus is the best for adjustabillity and relyabillity and they are like one of the cheapest bows on the market


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Find a good used mathews. You just can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Find a good used mathews. You just can't go wrong with them.


i offered a SQ2 i have, but i think he is right. i wouldnt like to spend $300 on a bow for a kid, and one month later find out that he doesnt likes shooting after all. also, keep in mind that mathews bows do not have draw lenght adjustment, which in my opinion is a must in kids bows. growing kids can change draw lenght in a month, and to change draw lenght on a mathews, you need to change the cam, thats about $50 more. 

browning has a nice line of bows for kids. the browning micro adrenaline and micro midas III are great. my brother shoots the micro midas II, and it has performed very well. the micro midas III has more adjustment, i think 10" of draw lenght, and up to #60 pounds.


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

I would go with the mathews mustang but if yout not wanting to spend that kind of money then go with the micro adrenaline browing my lil brother has one and its a great bow you can change draw length with a allen wrench and it can go from 18-28 from poundage 30-50 its an allaround great bow for 3-5 indoor hunting ect. and is very exceptiable for the money range...


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Selil said:


> We measured her at home this morning with a method we got from a Martin Archery DVD. It's comes out at 28.5 inches. Her wingspan finger tip to finger tipi is 70 inches.
> 
> I'm getting to the IM's this morning.



If her wing span is 70" that would make her draw 27.5"

70/2 - 7.5 = 27.5

Like suggested by others. all of the higher end bow companys make bows in all draw lengths.
if you want something fairly affordable with lost of ajustment alpine makes a youth bow with 7" or draw adjustment http://alpinearchery.com/micro.asp


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> Find a good used mathews. You just can't go wrong with them.


I personally wouldnt recommend that he buys a mathews when there is no shop around and he doesnt know for sure what his kids draw is. It would suck to be stuck with a bow that needed a $70 cam everytime you wanted to adjust the draw.


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Target Bows*

If he is looking into shooting target. Look for a used target bow. Like 2 years old. They are a nicer bow than an ultramag for about the same price. Depending on where you live there might be a sponsored shooter near you. Most sponsored shooters have a variety of bows that they are willing to sell, and if it breaks they will usually fix it for a very reasonable price if not free. A 20# bow is way to light. Try a 30-40# bow set at about 35#.


----------

